# Matt Weirs putt



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Did anyone else see Mike Weirs' putt on the 18th in the latest fedx. That was a great long putt hit perfectly It looked like it was just about to run out of legs and pop in it went. I thought it was good anyway.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Yep - Incredible how many of those long putts go in for those guys just because they have their name on their bag. I'd be happy to make one 20 foot putt per round.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah it would be great to make one putt like that a round I'm noramlly not to bad from there I can most of the time putt to a foot of the pin but to get in in is just the best feeling.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Gotta ask... who's Matt Weir? :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry my mistake his name is Mike Weir. He is a Candian golfer ranked 31 st here's a link about him if you'd like to know more PGATOUR.com - Mike Weir's Official Profile
Also here is the shot I was talking about YouTube - Shot of the day: Mike Weir birdies 18 at East Lake


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhh! so close, yet you just passed it by:cheeky4:


----------

